# Post your Catahoula's pictures! :D



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

I love my Catahoula puppy, but I can't get enough! I wanna see some of your Catahoulas mixed or not! 










This is Steve (Opal's brother) and Opal bein' hot puppies in the backyard.









I'm teasing Opal with a new toy above my head while I get a picture.









TUUUG!!!


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

i very well may have to borrow opal, she is so gorgeous! those eyes are just breathtaking.


----------



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

Awe, I'll pass on the compliment! I'm sure she'd love playing with Jasmine!


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't often post in this section, but I couldn't pass by your puppy without saying how gorgeous she is.

I've never met a Houla in real life, they are very rare here (actually, I'm not even sure there are any in my neck of the woods). Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

Meshkenet said:


> I've never met a Houla in real life, they are very rare here (actually, I'm not even sure there are any in my neck of the woods). Beautiful dogs.


Awe, thanks for the compliment! I'll pass it along when she's not sleeping. 

Where's your neck of the woods?


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

My Catahoula mutt, Kaki:
Way back when I just got her:









Being awesome:


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

There was a young houla boy at the shelter a while back that I wanted so badly. He looked a lot like your pup but he had the good fortune of having hearing.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Opal and Helen said:


> Where's your neck of the woods?


Quebec, Canada, where the cold comes from  ...as well as Celine Dion, for which I deeply apologize.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

He's not mine, but one of the shelter dogs I work with. If only we could find someone looking for a hunting companion.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG. I wish I could have him.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

He is awesome! Ridiculously smart, picks up commands quickly, good off switch, ok with kids, but really drivey. He goes nuts over little critters. He was definitely on my list of dogs before I chose Andy.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

TheBearCat said:


> He is awesome! Ridiculously smart, picks up commands quickly, good off switch, ok with kids, but really drivey. He goes nuts over little critters. He was definitely on my list of dogs before I chose Andy.


Sounds like my kind of dog. 

We'll be in touch when I win the lottery, mkay...


----------



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

Tofu_pup! Kaki is soo adorable! What do you think she's mixed with? She kind of looks a bit like my friend's dog - with the skinnier snout and coloration.

Some of Opal's siblings had the most beautiful colorings. If I hadn't fallen for this deaf pup, I might have chosen one of her sisters instead.

TheBearCat, that boy is so handsome! I hope you find someone for him soon. His personality sounds almost exactly like Opal. She's incredibly smart, and has a very strong prey drive. When we go on walks she absolutely loves watching the birds fly around. If only her stupid handler would let go of the leash she might catch one! hehe


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Kaki's a Catahoula mystery mutt. Other than the obvious difference in skull structure, she's slightly smaller than a Catahoula should be. She topped out at 45.6lbs but I can't remember how tall she is. I think of her as a pocket Catahoula.

Her original owners told me she was a GSDXAussie. Then I met her... I hadn't even heard of a Catahoula at the time but I wasn't buying the GSDXAussie thing.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Ha, I'll tell him to get his things together and wait for you. 

@Opal: Yeah, he lost his mind over a little bird flitting around the kennels, looking for dog food. Opal is so beautiful; One of the reasons I couldn't pass up Andy was because he is deaf. We're a no kill facility so he wasn't under threat of euthanasia but I couldn't let him for to live out his years in a shelter.


----------



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

Tofu, do you think Kaki could have some BC in her? They're about that size and it could explain her longer than average coat too. Maybe the pictures don't show it very well, but her head shape still seems pretty Catahoula to me. She looks like she has a bit of a narrow chest for a Catahoula though. Anyway, just my 2 cents. She's super beautiful regardless. 

TheBearCat, so you have a deaf pup too?!  That's really exciting. Something about Opal being deaf just really endeared her to me for some reason. It doesn't even make any sense, but I absolutely love her for it. Is Andy trained very well? I mean, do you guys do lots of training with him? Opal and I learn all kinds of stuff together. She's absolutely as good as or better than other dogs, but sometimes we hit a deafness snag in training. I'm always interested to hear other deaf dog owners talk about the way they did training.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Yep, five year old American Bulldog. He'd been at the shelter for 2.5 years ( me 1.5 years and counting) before I adopted him, about 10 weeks ago. Working with him, especially through his terrible two stages, definitely endeared him to me. People tend to balk at the thought of a deaf dog, but it's not really much different than living with a hearing dog. I need to work on teaching him more signs, he knows a few right now, but he's probably not trained as well as he could be, lol. With training them, I think you just have to get a little creative when you hit certain bumps.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Opal and Helen said:


> Tofu, do you think Kaki could have some BC in her? They're about that size and it could explain her longer than average coat too. Maybe the pictures don't show it very well, but her head shape still seems pretty Catahoula to me. She looks like she has a bit of a narrow chest for a Catahoula though. Anyway, just my 2 cents. She's super beautiful regardless.


I really have no clue. It would be super cool if DNA tests were actually accurate.
But Catahoula owners bee line it for us to chit chat about the breed. One guy even quized me while we were in the elevator.
Him: What kind of dog is that?
Me: Catahoula Leopard Dog mix.
Him: Very good. A lot of people don't know when the have one.
Me:.......

So I'm content to say Catahoula mix.
But oh my doG, she has taken to biting my ankles in the past few months.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't own a catahoula....but I might if you don't hide Opal from me.


Man, shes cute.


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all!
I was just kinda' lurking here, poking around on the site when I came across this thread. I figured I might as well register and post up some pics of my girls. The first are of my late pup Truckee who passed away Jan.10th of this year. We spent 15 great years together.

The second pics are of her successor, Scout, who I picked up 2 months ago. As you may have guessed, I love these dogs but they can be a real challenge at times.
I guess you have to click on the pictures to see them in all their glory.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG, houla adorable! I want!


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> OMG, houla adorable! I want!


Git' yer' own! This one's mine, she's a keeper. Even if her favorite treat is cat poop. Gobbles them up like Tootsie Rolls. Maybe I should carry around a pocket full. You know... for training treats.....uke:


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

houla said:


> Git' yer' own! This one's mine, she's a keeper. Even if her favorite treat is cat poop. Gobbles them up like Tootsie Rolls. Maybe I should carry around a pocket full. You know... for training treats.....uke:


Well jeez, somebody never learned to share!

I don't have access to any cat poo right now anyway. Though I could scour the sandbox at the playground if necessary...


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> Well jeez, somebody never learned to share!
> 
> I don't have access to any cat poo right now anyway. Though I could scour the sandbox at the playground if necessary...


:laugh:Ok, I'll share. She's digging around outside in the loose sandy soil on my side yard right now, but if you wanna come on over, she can give you some of her sweet, sweet, puppy kisses. (Bring TicTac's):wink:


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

OOOhhh A chance to post a picture of my babydoll!!! Of course!! Meet Sydney!









Back when she was a bad little pup









Sitting in her chair with my momma!









Taken the other day with her new toy!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

looks like Opal may have eccentric pupils, true? Is she a Double Merle, she looks like many Double Merle I have seen in my own breed.


----------



## UnoriginalUrka (Jul 11, 2011)

My moms Catahoula's








Brother and sister


----------



## UnoriginalUrka (Jul 11, 2011)

Lulu - Catahoula - boxer mix.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Cats! Here is my Catahoula mix, Julee. We did a DNA test on her and it came back very interesting. One parent is Catahoula x Shar Pei, the other is Australian Kelpie and mixed breed. The Kelpie might explain her 40 lbs size. But Shar Pei?!?! 
These photos are from when she was less than a yr. old, I need to update.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Ramble On Rose said:


> Great Cats! Here is my Catahoula mix, Julee. We did a DNA test on her and it came back very interesting. One parent is Catahoula x Shar Pei, the other is Australian Kelpie and mixed breed. The Kelpie might explain her 40 lbs size. But Shar Pei?!?!
> These photos are from when she was less than a yr. old, I need to update.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


She's so adorable.
Shar Pei is definitely a stretch of the imagination...
I'm not even going to waste my money on a DNA test.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's weird. The test did come back with Catahoula so there is some merit, and i'd go with Kelpie as a possibility. So I could drop the Shar Pei and call her a Catahoula x Kelpie.......or Catakelpie...?

Maybe their program got kel*PIE* and shar *PEI* mixed up, lol.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Ramble On Rose said:


> Maybe their program got kel*PIE* and shar *PEI* mixed up, lol.


Lol.
How about Keltahoula? That's got a nice ring to it.


----------



## BekahM (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey all you catahoula fans..... I have owned 3 houlas and I have to say they are awesome dogs! This is Grady, my latest houla, on the left. Do any of you think the one on the right (Sonney) may also be catahoula? We found him a week ago and that breed is pretty popular around here. We are on the Florida/Alabama line out in the middle of nowhere. =) He does act very catahoula. Can't find his owner. Both dogs weigh about 60ish lbs and 70lbs. Sonney is a bit thicker build than Grady.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

BekahM said:


> Hey all you catahoula fans..... I have owned 3 houlas and I have to say they are awesome dogs! This is Grady, my latest houla, on the left. Do any of you think the one on the right (Sonney) may also be catahoula? We found him a week ago and that breed is pretty popular around here. We are on the Florida/Alabama line out in the middle of nowhere. =) He does act very catahoula. Can't find his owner. Both dogs weigh about 60ish lbs and 70lbs. Sonney is a bit thicker build than Grady.


you mean this one?

Could be catahoula, but there are other types of curs in your area, in particular the black mouth cur (like the pup in my signature, mixed with rhodesian ridgeback), which are very much like the catahoula in size, abilities, and temperament. I recently owned a blackmouth cur who was just about the same color as Sonny, with similar white markings and wider at the shoulder than the catahoulas I have known.

Either way, I think these are remarkable dogs.


----------



## BekahM (Dec 5, 2011)

DustyCrockett said:


> you mean this one?
> 
> Could be catahoula, but there are other types of curs in your area, in particular the black mouth cur (like the pup in my signature, mixed with rhodesian ridgeback), which are very much like the catahoula in size, abilities, and temperament. I recently owned a blackmouth cur who was just about the same color as Sonny, with similar white markings and wider at the shoulder than the catahoulas I have known.
> 
> Either way, I think these are remarkable dogs.


Thanks! Yes, I'm talking about the blond one.....he's also in my siggy. I thought about Rhodesian ridgeback (I recentely learned that not all of them have a "ridge") and Black mouth cur. I didn't realize that a black mouth cur doesn't always have a black mouth. =) Good to know.


----------



## BekahM (Dec 5, 2011)

Also, can either of these breeds (Rhodesian or Black mouth cur) have tails that curl a bit? You can see Sonney's tail in my siggy.

Thanks! =)


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Ramble On Rose said:


> Yeah, it's weird. The test did come back with Catahoula so there is some merit, and i'd go with Kelpie as a possibility. So I could drop the Shar Pei and call her a Catahoula x Kelpie.......or Catakelpie...?
> 
> Maybe their program got kel*PIE* and shar *PEI* mixed up, lol.


Definitely see NO sharpei, but as a Kelpie owner myself I can definitely see the breed in her. She also looks IDENTICAL to a kelpie/houla mix I saw at a local shelter a while ago. Like.. splitting image.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comment, Packmomma. It's good to know someone sees Kelpie in her. I don't really know much about them.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

*sigh* I'm so jealous of you Catahoula owners. They're such amazingly beautiful dogs.
If I keep telling myself one day...I believe it will happen!


----------



## BekahM (Dec 5, 2011)

I love it... He's so cute! His tail curls just like Sonny's (in my signiture)....... I bet my Sonny is a Cat! =)


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a catahoula question!!

Are everyone's dogs as talkative and noisy as mine? Sydney makes these crazy whiny, growly noises when she's playing and has a distinctly happy growl that she does when she's playing. I was wondering if this was just my strange little child or if it was common. I keep trying to get a video of the noise but she seems to know that I want to video her and stops!!


----------



## BekahM (Dec 5, 2011)

I have owned two previous cats, and they all talked to varying degrees. Grady talks a lot when he is playing. =)


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

Some good looking Houla's in here guys! Here's my Rocko as of last week -


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Conrad said:


> Some good looking Houla's in here guys! Here's my Rocko as of last week -


Is Rocko a mix?
(I ask because his head and ears are shaped like Kaki's)


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

amosmoses89 said:


> I have a catahoula question!!
> 
> Are everyone's dogs as talkative and noisy as mine? Sydney makes these crazy whiny, growly noises when she's playing and has a distinctly happy growl that she does when she's playing. I was wondering if this was just my strange little child or if it was common. I keep trying to get a video of the noise but she seems to know that I want to video her and stops!!


Kaki is a total loud mouth when she's playing. Growls, whines, grunts, you name it. The other houlas I've worked with were voacl but not as much as Kaki.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> Is Rocko a mix?
> (I ask because his head and ears are shaped like Kaki's)


His head is a little broader than Kaki's, Ill try and dig up a front facing pic later. Honestly I have no idea what's he's mixed with... I got him off of craigslist and everyone here told me he was a houla.

He does however fit the breed very well even down to his weight.


----------



## ErikaPaige (Nov 3, 2011)

We recently took in a *young* Houla from a shelter. Her mom was killed by a car when she was 4 weeks old. Raising a young puppy has been stressful, but rewarding. We've already filled out an adoption application for her and it's only been a week and a half!

Just a few photos from when we first took her in:


----------



## BekahM (Dec 5, 2011)

Awe..... She's adorable! =)


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Something in Brody's face/lips screams catahoula to me after browsing through this thread. Obviously not a primary breed but what do you think?


----------



## BekahM (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't really say by just looking at the one pic. He sure is a cutie though! His ears also do that adorable uneven thing just like Grady's ears do (Grady is a Cat.). One "buttons" over and one "flips" out to the side. =)


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Lindbert said:


> Something in Brody's face/lips screams catahoula to me after browsing through this thread. Obviously not a primary breed but what do you think?


Catahoula is one of many cur breeds, most of which I would describe as having a distinctive scent hound face like a fox hound, **** hound, beagle, etc., but not droopy or jowly like a blood hound or basset, but with smaller ears. Almost like a lab with a longer muzzle. Brody qualifies on that score. Another characteristic of most curs is a herding instinct as well as hunting. They say a true catahoula can pen cattle by 6 months of age without training. I believe it, but have never witnessed it. My blackmouth cur was doing his best to round up dogs at the dog park at 6 months.

My pup has that same mask as Brody, the way it frames the top of his eyes at a 45º angle, makes him look like he's always asking a question -- it's a real crowd pleaser.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

BekahM said:


> Also, can either of these breeds (Rhodesian or Black mouth cur) have tails that curl a bit? You can see Sonney's tail in my siggy.
> 
> Thanks! =)


I don't believe that is typical of either breed, but since you posted that question, I've noticed that my Tucker has a freakishly long tail, which he sometimes waves around kinda like a cat's tail. (I mean a big cat of course!)


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Lindbert said:


> Something in Brody's face/lips screams catahoula to me after browsing through this thread. Obviously not a primary breed but what do you think?


I've looked at your Brody pics again and again and all I will ever see is a giant JRT. That doesn't mean there might not be some kind of cur in there. Did you get him in PA or is he from somewhere else? They don't seem to be very common up there but again that doesn't mean it can't happen.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

DustyCrockett said:


> Catahoula is one of many cur breeds, most of which I would describe as having a distinctive scent hound face like a fox hound, **** hound, beagle, etc., but not droopy or jowly like a blood hound or basset, but with smaller ears. Almost like a lab with a longer muzzle. Brody qualifies on that score. Another characteristic of most curs is a herding instinct as well as hunting. They say a true catahoula can pen cattle by 6 months of age without training. I believe it, but have never witnessed it. My blackmouth cur was doing his best to round up dogs at the dog park at 6 months.
> 
> My pup has that same mask as Brody, the way it frames the top of his eyes at a 45º angle, makes him look like he's always asking a question -- it's a real crowd pleaser.


I was actually marveling at Brody's natural herding instinct in action today at the dog park. There was a crowd of about 25 dogs and once they all started running, Brody was maneuvering around them the way sheepdogs work stock. He's also very motion sensitive. It took a LOT to control his chasing instincts. 

His face is my favorite part of him. He is oh so expressive with his loose cheeks and lips and I think his blaze is just adorable.



Tofu_pup said:


> I've looked at your Brody pics again and again and all I will ever see is a giant JRT. That doesn't mean there might not be some kind of cur in there. Did you get him in PA or is he from somewhere else? They don't seem to be very common up there but again that doesn't mean it can't happen.


I got him from a shelter in NJ, where he was housed after being confiscated as a neglect case. He had a chip implanted from Newton County Animal Shelter in Georgia, so he is a southern gentleman at heart. They couldn't reach the people who were listed as his adopters, so he became custody of the NJ shelter, and then adopted to me. He is and will always be a giant JRT and that's what I tell most people when they ask me what he is, lol.


----------



## Griffon (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine are fairly vocal, I don't hunt with them, they are pets, guard dogs and help with gathering unruly cattle. But you must remember they will work like a hound in some repects and some will bay. So I guess it is expected that they are fairly vocal. Mine has taught my working border collies to be a litle loud... not barking, just that whining growl that you describe


----------



## Griffon (Jan 29, 2012)

Some great looking catahoulas that I have seen pics of on this thread guys... nice to see some other Cat lovers around. 

And I have to respond to the statement about them being a little trying at time :laugh: They sure can be ornery and have selective deafness and selective learning capabilities when the want to LOL

I train and border collies for working on our ranch as well as sheep & cattle trials, the Cats are purely for pets, protection and working with some unruly cattle we the need arises.... the Border Collies are "Yes Sir.... No Sir" dogs. The Cats are independent and harder to train, but I love them all the same. 

My Lola & Layla... Layla was never far from my side and was great for warding off bears when we went packing in the mountains in Montana.


----------

